# ANP - Antisense Therapeutics



## happytown (3 February 2010)

nice run-up this morning (up at one stage 300%) on ann re granting of aust patent and write-up in this month's edition of "The Prostate"

aust patent - granted on the use of ATL1101 as a therapeutic agent to treat prostate cancer


----------



## Purple XS2 (3 February 2010)

happytown said:


> nice run-up this morning (up at one stage 300%) on ann re granting of aust patent and write-up in this month's edition of "The Prostate"
> 
> aust patent - granted on the use of ATL1101 as a therapeutic agent to treat prostate cancer




A textbook case of pump and dump - yesterday's close was 0.052, on this morning's gong after the announcement, opened at 0.080. Reached maximum price about 10:12. (0.180 - 0.200)

By 10:46 it settled back to 0.120, and it was all downhill from there, closed at 0.066.

There's been a few of these manic surges this year, particularly in small-cap biotechs.

The day-traders are adapting to rapidly changing normality. The next biotech surge will probably go through the full cycle in a matter of 10 minutes.

This is 2010 - the year of the nut.

Disclosure - not a holder. Now that the frenzy has come and gone, I might take a closer look at it.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (3 February 2010)

You can get a patent for a perpetual motion machine if you have a clever enough patent attorney to draft the claims (I have been told this by a former patent examiner who worked at IP Australia).

A patent by itself means very little these days - as always, it's the capacity to exploit the rights granted by the patent that would make ANP money.


----------



## erichmj (30 November 2011)




----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 December 2011)

Might be a reasonable buy at the moment.  700K traded in the first hour.  Up 9%.

If 60 mill vol by end of day, maybe a .027 finish is possible.


----------



## Superb Parrot (6 July 2012)

Interesting, 0.23c with 55.5m shares traded.


----------



## verce (17 July 2012)

In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1, the Directors of Antisense Therapeutics Limited
(“the Company”) request an immediate trading halt in respect of its securities (ASX Code:
ANP/ANPO).

In requesting the trading halt, the Company provides the following information:

• The trading halt is necessary as the Company expects to make an announcement to
the market in relation to a Strategic Alliance and Licensing Agreement with respect
to ATL 1102


----------



## piggybank (24 March 2014)

21/03/14 - ATL1103 Acromegaly Phase II Trial Recruitment Completed - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ANP&E=ASX&N=404019

Up today by 10% on volume of just under 2.5 million.

​


----------



## greggles (16 October 2018)

Antisense Therapeutics up a massive 217.6% today to 5.4c. Volume was around 100 million shares traded which is far greater than the usual daily average of less than one million shares.

The company received an ASX Price and Volume Query this morning when the share price was only 2.7c. Management said that they did not know the reason for the unusual trading in the company's securities but drew the ASX's attention to the following article which they said may have had an impact on sentiment: https://www.nextbiotech.com.au/asx-...ide-in-duchenne-muscular-dystrophy-treatment/

With biotech's being so unpredictable, is ANP going to continue north tomorrow or begin to retrace? It's impossible to know, so I'll be staying on the sidelines. Will be watching with interest though.


----------



## greggles (24 May 2019)

ANP is up today after announcing that the Phase II clinical trial of its immunomodulatory therapy, ATL1102 for Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (DMD) is now fully enrolled.

From the announcement:


> The open label six-month dosing trial of ATL1102 in nine non-ambulant patients with DMD aged between 10 and 18 years is being conducted at the neuromuscular centre of the Royal Children's Hospital in Melbourne which operates the largest clinic in the southern hemisphere treating children with DMD.
> 
> Three patients have completed their 24 weeks of dosing. Four patients are in the treatment phase of the study.The final two patients have been screened and are scheduled to commence their dosing before the end of this month. No Serious Adverse Events have been reported to date. Dosing of all patients in the trial is to be completed in early November 2019.
> 
> ...




With the trial results expected to be reported in the fourth quarter of this year and no serious adverse events reported to date, things are looking good for Antisense Therapeutics.

ANP reached a high of 6.7c in early trading today but has since declined to 5.7c, up 14%. The trading volume of more than 15.5 million shares is well above average.


----------



## willoneau (24 May 2019)

Hi greggles,
your chart is daily isn't the last bar still open?
will be interested to see were it closes today.


----------



## greggles (24 May 2019)

willoneau said:


> Hi greggles,
> your chart is daily isn't the last bar still open?
> will be interested to see were it closes today.




Yes, the last bar is still open. It's still at 5.7c so it appears to have stabilised at that level. It will probably close within a point or two of the current price unless we see a significant increase in buying or selling before the close.


----------



## willoneau (24 May 2019)

Thanx for heads up, I will look for entry above today's high.
I expect possible gap open on Monday,  so do i buy on close?
I think a close below 5.5cents is bearish.


----------



## greggles (24 May 2019)

willoneau said:


> Thanx for heads up, I will look for entry above today's high.
> I expect possible gap open on Monday,  so do i buy on close?
> I think a close below 5.5cents is bearish.




A lot of dumping going on in the last hour. The share price has been knocked down to a low of 5.4c but is currently trading at 5.5c.

I think we're going to see a sub-5.5c close so I'd hold fire for the moment and see how the price action develops as we head towards 4:00pm.


----------



## willoneau (24 May 2019)

Decided to put conditional order in at 0.056


----------



## Ann (24 May 2019)

*Antisense Therapeutics anticipates trial results for ATL1102 drug on Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy by year-end*
_
Antisense Therapeutics (ASX: ANP) has now completed enrolment for its phase two clinical trial using its immunomodulatory therapy ATL1102 drug on Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (DMD), with results expected before the end of the year.


The trial is underway at a neuromuscular centre which is part of Melbourne’s Royal Children’s Hospital.


According to Antisense, the centre operates the largest clinic in the southern hemisphere treating children with DMD.


As part of the trial, nine non-ambulant patients aged between 10 and 18 with DMD are being treated with ATL1102 over six months.


Three patients have already completed 24 weeks of dosing, four are currently undergoing dosing, with the final two patients due to begin treatment before the end of the month. More..._


----------



## willoneau (24 May 2019)

Price ended day at 0.054 so removed conditional order


----------



## Biomonster (30 July 2019)

Phase 2 results of the DMD trial on the way likely in September or October could push this stock to 50c  currently trading  at .05. The DMD Market is one of the hottest in the Pharma area .


----------



## Biomonster (31 July 2019)

Major breakout to10c+ could start anytime now ..market cap of $21 million is really a gift for this hot DMD play. This one could jump even harder on positive phase 2 readout  than Biotron did last year from 0.02 to 0.30+ . GLTA

One such disease for which ASX junior Antisense Therapeutics (ASX:ANP) could deliver much improved outcomes is Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (DMD). 

ANP is one of only a few companies working in the DMD space targeting the largely unmet need of treating the inflammation associated with the disease. This is a market that is significantly underserved, meaning there is substantial value creation potential as evidenced by comparable DMD therapeutics company Sarepta Therapeutics (NASDAQ:SRPT). 

ANP anticipate that its drug could be complementary to other DMD programs as treatment development is across all DMD intervention points, as seen below. 

As it stands, ANP is not just the only company in Australia that is collaborating with Ionis, but it’s the only local company working on antisense drugs at all, meaning that for ASX investors wanting to invest in antisense technology ANP is their best bet.


----------



## tinhat (1 February 2021)

ANP, KZA, RAC, PTX - worth checking out. Most of my money is on KZA. After that I like ANP.


----------



## Muchado (3 November 2021)

ANP is my pick for the November tipping comp. 
They possibly have the most promising treatment for Duchennes Muscular Dystrophy, a truly horrific disease for which there is currently no effective therapy. ANP has conducted a successful Phase 2 trial. 
In the pipeline ANP has other products to tackle MS, Acromegaly and cancer. 
A cap raise has stalled the rise that positive news for Europe was about to bring.


----------



## Muchado (3 January 2022)

ANP is one of my picks in the 2022 tipping comp. Exciting new(ish) technology that provides hope  for a wide range of diseases using genetic manipulation. Many of the diseases they are working on currently have little or no effective treatments. If they succeed in just one their MC will be many multiples of where it is now.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 September 2022)

This could go in the potential breakout thread, or here.


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> This could go in the potential breakout thread, or here.




Only if you're an optimist. The BO price is 0.15.


----------

